# how to bid on walmart stores



## green_oasis

I am looking online for a place and location to bid on walmart stores in our area here in northern indiana. can anyone help me find the site online to do so ?


----------



## iceyman

your trying to bid a walmart online? just walk in the store and ask the manager if you can bid for snow plowing.....maybe hell say yes,, maybe hell say no


----------



## snow junkie

I am under the impression all vendors need to be approved by corporate. You can find the form online but can't submit it online, need to print it out amd mail it.


----------



## green_oasis

i am also under the impression that the process is going on online or as the other fellow stated the forms are online. i have made a few attempts to address the store manager with a bid. However, i have also heard rumors of an online process. Since the store here is brand new and not had a snow season under their belt I hoped there would be a corporate bid site to give more insite. I do continue to attempt to contact the store manager, but have found it difficult to make direct contact . he is heavily guarded it seems and has CIA protection or something here , (lol sarcastic comment). I just hoped other seasoned snow vets might have a better insight on this rumored bidding process.


----------



## grandview

Is this Walls Mart a stand alone store? If it's in a plaza you might have to go through the developer to bid on it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You'll have to go in each day to get to the manager.

The online process will work once you're approved.

It may work before that, but if you do it online, you've never made a personal contact with the manager.

Get your butt in there, show some determination.

Don't just leave the impression of your business on the sheet of a FLAT piece of paper.

That's how I got mine.


----------



## windrowsnow

i called one of the walmarts yesterday to ask if they were taking bids. the manager wasnt the nicest guy ive ever dealt with. but they take bids in two weeks. if you dont have teh means to do it dont bother......not one flake of snow in front of the store.


----------



## powerjoke

you lazy bunch of S.O.B's get youre ass in there and talk to them, and i don't mean over the phone! 

wal-mart dosent own any of thier stores they are all built by someone and rented to them so do you re homework. and figure out who ownes the one you want to work at. 

off my rant' lol

PJ


----------



## cretebaby

powerjoke;587114 said:


> you lazy bunch of S.O.B's get youre ass in there and talk to them, and i don't mean over the phone!
> 
> wal-mart dosent own any of thier stores they are all built by someone and rented to them so do you re homework. and figure out who ownes the one you want to work at.
> 
> off my rant' lol
> 
> PJ


the walmarts around here are owned by walmart or at least a walmart entity and the managers compile bids


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

powerjoke;587114 said:


> you lazy bunch of S.O.B's get youre ass in there and talk to them, and i don't mean over the phone!
> 
> wal-mart dosent own any of thier stores they are all built by someone and rented to them so do you re homework. and figure out who ownes the one you want to work at.
> 
> off my rant' lol
> 
> PJ


uhhhhh... for what it's worth, the Wal-Marts here are owned by Wal-Mart. I don't think I've ever seen one that wasn't, unless it was attached to a strip mall or other development.


----------



## cretebaby

companies the size of walmart typically dont rent

why would they make someone else rich by renting from them


----------



## windrowsnow

lol walmart doesnt like to pay there employees good wages...so really why would they pay to rent? i know the dollar generals around here rent there buildings


----------



## cretebaby

the dollar generals here dont rent either


----------



## JD Dave

cretebaby;587118 said:


> companies the size of walmart typically dont rent
> 
> why would they make someone else rich by renting from them


All the Walmarts around here rent and I know that for sure and just because Walmart is tendering out snow, doesn't mean they own the land the building is sitting on, they might just have a 25 year lease on it and be responsible for their own maintenance.


----------



## cretebaby

i guess that its really irrevalent wether they own or not if they are a stand alone store chances are good they are responsable for there own plowing


----------



## powerjoke

cretebaby;587118 said:


> companies the size of walmart typically dont rent
> 
> why would they make someone else rich by renting from them


Well Crete,....it is a TAX vehicle!



cretebaby;587224 said:


> i guess that its really irrevalent wether they own or not if they are a stand alone store chances are good they are responsable for there own plowing


i don't get it.......everyone know's so much more than me and then just as soon as JD agrees with me you all shut up? WTF?

first of all how many of you actually work for a wal-mart store?

Just because wal-mart organizes thier own snow removal doesnt mean they own the store either.......it's called a "Triple Net lease" witch means they are responible for the maintanace etc.

maybe i was jumping the gun a little when i said they ALL rent, i didnt mean it to sound as if NONE of the stores are wal-mart owned.

the store i work for pays roughly 65k per month rent and the old store that they just use for storage is 30k per month 

i think that lowe's and sam's club etc. are all the same way too.

btw: thanks for comeing to the rescue JD lol

PJ


----------



## dfdsuperduty

To all the newbies that think power doesn't know what he is talking about I highly suggest you get on his good side. Last year this was the guy that took the time out of his schedule in the middle of winter to help this northern yankee set up a fairly profitable snow business. This year I have been able to obtain several of my own contracts and no longer have to sub for someone else and I owe a big portion of knowing who to talk to etc.... to power so to power :salute::salute:


----------



## powerjoke

dfdsuperduty;587356 said:


> To all the newbies that think power doesn't know what he is talking about I highly suggest you get on his good side. Last year this was the guy that took the time out of his schedule in the middle of winter to help this northern yankee set up a fairly profitable snow business. This year I have been able to obtain several of my own contracts and no longer have to sub for someone else and I owe a big portion of knowing who to talk to etc.... to power so to power :salute::salute:


:salute: thanks, that is probably the nicest thing that has been said about me on PS....(probably the only nice thing lol)

PJ


----------



## JD Dave

powerjoke;587396 said:


> :salute: thanks, that is probably the nicest thing that has been said about me on PS....(probably the only nice thing lol)
> 
> PJ


Don't let your head get too big buddy, I say nice things about you too, your just not around to hear me talk behind your back.: PJ's always willing to help, just don't make him mad.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I think the biggest problem was when the word "ALL" was placed.

If I still mowed one of them that I mowed and plowed, I'd take a picture that stated "Outlots for sale, contact Wal-Mart Realty Associates at xxx-xxx-xxxx, Bentonville Arkansas.

I agree that some probaby do rent their property, but I know there are some that own the land too.


----------



## cretebaby

its to late for me i have been on PJs bad side since day one on here LOL


----------



## cretebaby

some of the stores here were built by there own construction company also


----------



## Superior L & L

In the past year or so ive bid landscaping for about 12 walmarts in michigan. All were owned by Walmart Realty. That is whole owned by Walmart Corp. Any question were to go to walmart and each project had a walmart Construction Manager.


----------



## RLM

Took me less than 5 minutes to find all the info (applications & all) for corporate on the computer. From my experience you'd be better off being prepared rather than go in & bug the manager. I would think he's to busy & gets sales requests all the time hell I get 2-3 a day, I can't imagine how many idiots come in there. If you already in with corporate it shold help, keep copies to show him.


----------



## DavidF250

green_oasis;586691 said:


> I am looking online for a place and location to bid on walmart stores in our area here in northern indiana. can anyone help me find the site online to do so ?


I do a Wal-Mart talk to there invoice dept at the walmart you are interested in


----------



## DavidF250

the Walmart here doesnt own the land but they built the building so hen they leave the building stays and the owner of the land gets a free building


----------



## mullis56

After reading all about a lot of these Wal-Marts. Is the best approach to do some online approval package before selling to the individual store managers? Or does the online approval process even matter? I know of a contractor that has a Wal-Mart and I know for sure (almost 100%) that he didn't do the online corporate approval process. Any help and insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mullis56

No one can help! I get it your all out working or resting to go working.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'd respond, but the comment that I would make would only have you respond with more negative PM's.


----------



## kickin'a

*Wal-Mart*

Well! I will help you, I have one of them Wal-Mart contracts they called me to see if I would even do it. The guy that had it was not doing a very good job and had older equipment and not reliable at all. So to answer your question....... the Wal-Mart manager on site will most likely handle the snow accts. regarless of what power says they do own there own stores. all of them I dont know but would guess they would. After the manager decides who they want to plow after checkking to see if you have the manpower and equipment to even o a store or a super center then it gets approved by the district manager then you get approved through Wal-Mart Corp to be a approved vendor for Wal-Mart and you better have your business in order because they will research you. you wont see any newbies or want to be snow plowers doing a Wal-Mart store. Hope this helps.


----------



## sparky8370

About 12-13 years ago when I worked for my cousin, there was a wal-mart up for bid. They knew the guy that had the account was screwing them, so they dropped him. My cousin put it a bid for $100 or $150,000. The old guy had it at $250,000. It was looking good for my cousin, then all of a sudden the old guy got it back. Turns out one of his relatives worked at the store and that's how he got the job in the first place. Don't know if he actually lowered his price or not, but it seems the more important thing was who he knew.


----------



## kickin'a

*price?*

i hope that priice your refering to is not per yr?


----------

